# Windows XP von USB installieren?



## Brille (28. Juni 2007)

Moin ich habe ein kleines Problem  ich habe nu einen Desktop PC vom Kollegen bekommen, nur leider läuft das CD Laufwerk net. Aber ich kann von usb booten (habe ich herausgefunden), jetze stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie kann ich den PC vom USB installieren? gibt es dafür Tools die einem das erleichtern?


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Hast Du es schon mal mit den XP Setup Startdisketten versucht?
Ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen ob sie einen USB Treiber haben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Juni 2007)

Im Prinzip musst du einfach das ISO Image 1 zu 1 auf den Stick kopieren (inkl. Bootsektor) und dann sollte das kein Problem darstellen. USB-Tastaturen werden vom Setup ja erkannt. Falls nicht kann man die Treiber auch intigrieren mittels nLite. Nur den Treiber müsste man dann erstmal finden.


----------



## Brille (29. Juni 2007)

ja aber wie? muss ich dafür das isoimage als winxp.iso speichern oder muss ich die datein von der cd auf den stick installieren?


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2007)

'Disk Storage Format Tool'

http://www.techwriter.de/thema/usb-memo.htm#booten

mfg chmee


----------



## sk004 (31. Mai 2008)

http://www.k79.de

Da ist noch ne andere Methode beschrieben.


----------

